# Bomber's FS Thread



## bomberboysk

*Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade:*
Alright...so i preordered this copy of windows 7 Home Premium upgrade from newegg, but now since im running enterprise i dont even need it. I opened it to see what all was inside(See if it had both 64 and 32bit discs, which it does) but never used it. If anyone wants it...make me an offer. Ill post pics of it later, its still downstairs since i brought it in from UPS and im too lazy to go downstairs right now. I can ship it discs+key+brochures only, or in the actual home premium upgrade case(will be a few bucks cheaper to ship without case). Again it is OPENED but not used.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=windows_7_upgrade-_-32-116-713-_-Product
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2698.jpg
$95 Shipped OBO



*Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 Retail,* Previously used but removed from pc. Was only used with a single motherboard
 $100 Shipped OBO (No idea what its worth anymore tbh, seems to be the going rate on other forums however)
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...k/DSCN2693.jpg

Up on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=250519485189&Category=41882&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1

* First Generation Zune A/V Cables:* (Note, these are seperate from the dock. The dock also includes a set of av cables, again, this is cables ONLY)
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...k/DSCN2711.jpg
$10 Shipped

*2x 3/8" Swiftech Barbs+Plastic Clamps*, Came with my GTZ and i dont use 3/8" (These are brand new fyi)
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...k/DSCN2713.jpg
$2.50 Shipped(Essentially the cost of the bubble mailer and postage)

*Sunbeamtech Expansion Slot Fan Controller:*
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...k/DSCN2715.jpg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811992003
$5 shipped

*Xigmatek S1283, *has 4 Small indents in the corners from a highly concave IHS on my cpu. I Roughly lapped the xigmatek to 800grit, didnt full take out the indents but did make them much milder(as can be seen in the image). Included is about 1/2 to 3/4 of a gram of shin etsu X23-7783D(Whats left over from redoing my gpu and cpu, enough for at least 2-3 more cpu's). AM2/AM2+/AM3 Hardware included only.
Does NOT include socket 775 mounting hardware, fan, or rubber fan holders, youll need to use zip ties or similar as the rubber fan holders i did have ripped when i removed the fan.
-Will ship with base covered in cheap silicon TIM and a piece of plastic sheet over it, remove before using. This is to prevent the copper from oxidizing while i am storing it and while it is being shipped-
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2719.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2724.jpg
$18 Shipped OBO (I will include the socket 775 bolt thru kit  i have for an extra $2, however the backplate isnt in the greatest of condition as the adhesive stuck to the back of my motherboard pretty well)

*SilenX 120x38mm Fan*,
*-Donated to F@H Contest-*

*Zune 30 Black: *Includes Sync Cable+Zune Only
Honestly...no idea what this is worth. Quite a few minor surface scratches on the screen(None are major, and there are products out there that can fix it, marvins lcd magic is a name that comes to mind for some reason), do not have original box nor do i have the sleeve/case it came with originally. Bought it a few months after it launched, havent used it a whole lot for quite awhile now as i dont go very many places, and when i do i just use my phone. Has never been dropped.
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2725.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2729.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2726.jpg
-$100 shipped OBO-

*Zune Dock*: Again, for first generation Zune 30 but should work with second generation zunes as well. Includes Dock, Remote, A/V Cables, and USB Sync Cable
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2730.jpg
-MAKE OFFER-

*Zune Travel Charger:* Includes Zune Charger + USB Sync/Charging Cable
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2731.jpg
-Make Offer-
*XFX 9800GTX Black Edition:* Double lifetime warranty, card has had TIM replaced with Shin-Etsu X23-7783D
$120 Shipped OBO
*ALL ITEMS SHIP USING USPS FIRST CLASS MAIL OR PARCEL POST.


**Heatware In Sig*


----------



## Enjoi

How much? Willing to trade?


----------



## bomberboysk

Trade- No

How much? Make me a (reasonable) offer


----------



## Enjoi

bomberboysk said:


> Trade- No
> 
> How much? Make me a (reasonable) offer



I was aiming for a trade. Good luck with sale. :good:


----------



## bigrich0086

I never bought a upgrade before but can you Install a fresh copy after format or does previous windows need to be on


----------



## JlCollins005

bigrich0086 said:


> I never bought a upgrade before but can you Install a fresh copy after format or does previous windows need to be on



http://windows7news.com/2009/10/22/how-to-clean-install-from-windows-7-upgrade-media/


----------



## bomberboysk

bigrich0086 said:


> I never bought a upgrade before but can you Install a fresh copy after format or does previous windows need to be on


Looks like it can...tbh i really dont know 100% either way though, like i said, i just opened it and checked it out but never tried it install it or anything.


----------



## linkin

I'll have $35 AU in paypal soon if it's enough.


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> I'll have $35 AU in paypal soon if it's enough.


*thinks*

nope


----------



## bomberboysk

Well ive changed my mind a bit...
As far as trades are concerned....the only thing id be looking for is a sata dvd-rw+some cash, as both of my asus dvd drives are dead.


----------



## Compequip

I'll bite seeing that windows 7 preorder was 49.99 I'll bive you this plus shipping. So I'll round up and say $57.00 shipped to Ca.  There's my offer


----------



## bomberboysk

Compequip said:


> I'll bite seeing that windows 7 preorder was 49.99 I'll bive you this plus shipping. So I'll round up and say $57.00 shipped to Ca.  There's my offer


Well i actually preordered one of mine at full price....but ill consider your offer. I preordered 2 copies(one was professional for $99, home premium for full price), the other copy i preordered went on a different pc here though.




Also...i have a copy of Windows Vista Ultimate here as well, used but removed from my pc so its legal for resale.


----------



## bomberboysk

added a few new things.


----------



## 87dtna

Hmm kinda interested in the vista ultimate.  Any trade/partial trades on that one?  I have 2x1gb of ddr3-1333 so that would give you 6 gigs.  Or a GeminII cooler.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Hmm kinda interested in the vista ultimate.  Any trade/partial trades on that one?  I have 2x1gb of ddr3-1333 so that would give you 6 gigs.  Or a GeminII cooler.


Not really interested in trades,dont need any memory right now as thats why im selling this stuff is for going i7 with a Bloodrage GTI, W3520, and some 2000mhz memory hopefully. Dont really need the cooler since im on water either.


----------



## 87dtna

Thats cool.  How much are you gonna want for your 2x2gb of 1333 then?


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Thats cool.  How much are you gonna want for your 2x2gb of 1333 then?


No idea since i dont know what it will be worth by the time i go i7(at least another month or two)


----------



## 87dtna

Whats the latency on the ram?

What would you take now if I sent you 2x1gb 1333 in a partial trade for your 2x2gb to hold you over?  If you would be willing to do that anyway...


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Whats the latency on the ram?
> 
> What would you take now if I sent you 2x1gb 1333 in a partial trade for your 2x2gb to hold you over?  If you would be willing to do that anyway...


Its 9-9-9-27, and i would consider it depending upon what kind of memory it is. (Timings/voltage)


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> Its 9-9-9-27, and i would consider it depending upon what kind of memory it is. (Timings/voltage)



Patriot, same timings but let me look up voltage I'm guessing 1.6 but not positive.

Edit- it's only 1.5v actually here's the linky-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220298


----------



## bomberboysk

what sorta offer would you be looking at as far as cash+memory then?
(send me a pm for further discussion)


----------



## 87dtna

pm sent


----------



## bomberboysk

-Added more items 
-Vista now on ebay starting at $109.99


Anyone who has pm'ed me about anything in the last week or so.....resend it if i didnt reply, i just accidentally deleted the first page of my PM inbox.


----------



## ScottALot

If I order 2 grams of your ShinEtsu can I get the fan controller free?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> If I order 2 grams of your ShinEtsu can I get the fan controller free?


$3 and its your with the shin etsu.


----------



## ScottALot

Wait, like 3$ and the 2grams? Or should I get 3 grams and get the controller free?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Wait, like 3$ and the 2grams? Or should I get 3 grams and get the controller free?


With the shin etsu.... no matter how much shin etsu you order you wont get it for free since i dont make a heck of alot on it after shipping, packaging, etc.

(Use PM next time)


----------



## ScottALot

Oh, okay. Well, I'll order the SE anyways and forget the fan controller.


----------



## Buzz1927

You still looking for a DVD writer?


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> You still looking for a DVD writer?


Somewhat, but im sure shipping would be murder if it came from au


----------



## bomberboysk

Also, if anyone has one....im looking for the external "elite" box for the xfi if anyone has one and wants to sell it for a decent price:







Also.... I have an EVGA GTS250 on the way,prolly be here next week sometime, new in box if anyone is interested.


----------



## mx344

hey bro, whens that 250 coming in? and how much would it run for?

Im looking to upgrade my 4670.


----------



## bomberboysk

If you buy multiple items, ill drop the prices somewhat because shipping will be cheaper.

7 is on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250524189974&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

Alright, decided imma keep the GTS250 as its a shorter card(More room between back of card and my resorvoir/pump). Right now im running the cards in SLI, however if you are interested in the 9800gtx i put it in the list, make me an offer. (Will ship in the pacakging for my GTS250)

Looking for anywhere around $120 shipped as it has a lifetime warranty to the second owner, however all offers will definately be considered.

A few prices lowered as well.


Still looking for an optical drive btw guys. If someone has a decent SATA dvd burner ill take $20 off any item.


----------



## bomberboysk

Win 7 sold.


----------

